# Wet food vs dry food



## Emilyb24 (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi all we've had our puppy for 6 days now. She's almost 9 weeks. We're feeding her the same as what the breeder was so as not to give an upset stomach and gradually adding in a little bit of better quality dry food that we bought. Anyway the breeder was giving a mixture of dry food and tinned meat. We're finding that she's eating the tinned meat and leaving the dry food. I've been putting boiling water on the dry food to try and soften it as I don't know if it's a bit hard for her. But I don't want her to just be eating the tinned meat as I don't think it has all the nutrition that's in the complete dry food. Should I stop with the tinned meat altogether? She really likes chicken which we've been giving her little bits of for treats. Could I put chicken on instead of the tinned meat? Or try just dry food? Thanks


----------



## Wendaka1969 (Sep 10, 2019)

Our puppy wasn't keen on the dry food either so I did use to mix cooked chicken in with her biscuits. Not too much though as it does upset their tummies and poos come out a bit on the sloppy side. Hope this helps


----------



## Evie24 (Mar 8, 2020)

Once you give puppies wet food or meat they will want to eat that over anything else and become very picky eaters. Find a good dog food and switch to that. We had such a hard time getting our pup to eat with the breeders kibble but a couple of days after we switched her kibble she would eat it all. I would try to not give her the meat on the food for at least a week. The pup will probably try and test you by not eating it, but just leave it the pup will eat it if they are hungry enough.


----------



## HannahFrances (Apr 18, 2020)

We have a 4 month old puppy. She was also very picky with dry food but we have 15kg to get through! In the morning I add some bran flakes, at lunch time I add some salmon oil and in the evening I add some cooked meat. Seems to make her happy!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

You can get decent quality wet food so perfectly fine to add this and a much better option than adding cooked chicken or other meats as this will unbalance the meals


----------



## borisbo12 (3 mo ago)

I would maybe look at getting a better quality dry food for your puppy. I feel like puppy nutrition is so important, because they grow so fast. And I would definitely not recommend using spray butter on food. Spray butter has propellants and a whole bunch of artificial stuff. I avoid eating it myself, and can’t imagine 2023 calendar for free how bad it could be for a growing puppy. There are so many other things you could use. A small amount of canned food, plain cooked chicken, no or very low sodium chicken broth, plain cooked ground beef, even adding water can improve it. Have your tried other dry foods or is this the only one?


----------

